# another hoyt queshtion



## dirt tester (Feb 4, 2005)

buy a mathews


----------



## younghoytlover (Dec 5, 2005)

Im still growing and a mathews wouldnt be good for me right now. plus i think hoyt is better


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

younghoytlover said:


> Im fed up with my crapy browning bow right now and this summer im going to get me a new bow-right now im mostly looking at hoyt but i need help on witch to get im short and need a 50-60 draw weight, Right now ive kinda narrow it down to powertec,lazzertec or selena.....I just got back from my archery store and handled the powertec but it seemed kinda big,but it will grow with me so iono the selena is only 31 axle to axle but that might be good for me...as you can tell im kinda new to archery only been shooting 3 years with a crapy bow so please help me out as much as you can. I put this on bowhunting forum but i think i might get more short knowledge here so thanks for any replies


this will probably not be easy but i would recommend you shoot the bows you are looking at seriously... then go from there...


----------



## Robin of Loxley (Dec 21, 2005)

I still say the PowerTec. It will last you longer. And i love mine; all that i need to say.


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

*Go with a Hoyt.*

I shoot a Hoyt V-Tec and I love it.


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

your caught between a rock and a hard place. but the only thing you can do and someone mentioned it already is to pick 2 or 3 that your interested in and shoot the bows 

you can talk all day about growing , axle to axle , brace height ....

dont get me wrong they are all important factors but just narrow it down and shoot some of the bows

i see customers come in to the shop all the time who want to buy a bow and if they dont want to try some other models ill normally persist and get them to try at least a few before they make up theyre mind. some of our customers will come in 2 maybe 3 times to try different bows to be sure they got the right one for them

the only way youll know is to shoot the bows


----------



## stealthmode (Dec 4, 2005)

*hoyt*

I personally prefer Hoyt. I have 2 Hoyt Ultratecs, had em since i was around 12(im 14 now). They're a good bow, and they do seem to last you a long time since i probably wont get a new bow for a few years, and the only reason i would, is to get sponsered:wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Age? Height? weight? How much growing are you figuring on doing?

You'll get almost as many opinions as there are bows out there. The easy draw length adjustment on the cam.5 makes it an attractive choice for young, and growing new shooters, but you also have to be very comfortable with the bow you're shooting. I'm sure Hoyt makes something you can get comfortable with, like the veterans here are saying(I'm still a rookie myself) go shoot some bows. When you grab the right one, and shoot it... you'll know.


----------



## younghoytlover (Dec 5, 2005)

Im 15, about 5.2, and im 107 for a 110 wrestler lol but i think im growing preaty good who has had the powertec y did you choose it?


----------



## xringshooter7 (Aug 29, 2005)

*draw length*

If you decide to get a new hoyt, make sure you order your draw length about 1/2" to 1" longer than it actuall is. This year hoyt is sending out cams with 1/2" adjustment longer and a bunch of shorter drawlengths. I made that mistake ordering my bow that way. I would get a Ultratec or Protec.


----------



## bissen00 (Feb 10, 2005)

how old are you if you are young and stil growing than i wouldnt sugest a new bow unless you want to bie a new one in a year or two


----------



## Buccfan (Feb 3, 2006)

*Go Hoyt*

I love my V-tec:wink: it shoots accurate and fast.


----------



## younghoytlover (Dec 5, 2005)

15 and 5.1 lol i know but still


----------



## bowhunter972 (Aug 25, 2005)

im 14 and 5.5. i have an ultramag and its an awsome bow (ultramag is the 06 powertec). quiet and fast. i also have a protec with xt3000 limbs. a little loud but a very frogiving bow. if i were you and money wasnt a factor go look at the powertec and a protec , or just buy a used ultramag. iv seen them for about $350TYD on here with everything except arrows and a release. personally i would buy the ultramag from here. its the same bow as the powertec and $150 cheaper on here with everythin you need. i tried a powertec out with my ultra mag the same time and they feel the same. the powertec is a little quieter and a little less fibration but u can hardly notice it. up to you though, try them out.


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

Shooter07, have you shot the trykons yet? If so if you have shot the XL how did you like it? Im going to in to shoot one in the next week or so cause like the guy who started this thread, Im looking for a new bow, but more in the top line region.


----------



## mbklmann (Jun 12, 2005)

If you outgrow a bow all you really have to do is get new cams (and since your getting a hoyt, if you get a bow with the cam and a half then you can just go to the archery shop and have them adjust it) and if your feeling stronger get new limbs.


----------

